# BBC2 Rome



## Brian G Turner (Nov 2, 2005)

Whoah! 9pm on Wednesday nights - the BBC have made a drama about Rome, centered on the conflict between Julius Caesar and Pompei.

So far it's pretty feckin good - it's quite over the top and gratuitous sex-wise (there are a string of quite overt sex-scenes), but they've really made the effort with the set-deisgn - none of this obvious CGI crap, but instead small but very detailed sets carefully filmed to create larger scale.

Caesar and Pompei are major characters, and there are a number of others. Dialogue is pretty good, and there are some pretty interesting interpretations - for example, Marc Anthony as something of a swaggering rogue in the face of Rome's aristocrats.

The film so far has really done a good job of bringing a lot of Rome to life, though - from street scenes to domestic scenes it all comes across as very authentic.

Possibly the only complaint, apart of gratuitous sexual content, is that it's a little brief and rushed in places - one moment we're in Gaul, the next, the characters have arrived in Rome.

Definitely worth watching out for - there's a repeat of the first episode in the UK on Sunday, and for those outside of the UK, it's worth watching out for to see a pretty gritty recreation of one of the pivotal moments in Roman history skillfully dramaticised.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool. I've got this recorded, and it definately sounds worth watching. Thanks Brian


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 3, 2005)

I watched it and enjoyed it. Will definitely be watching again. My only complaint is that I wish it had started a bit further back in time and covered the Punic Wars (could have had some great scenes - the first use of the Corvus, massive naval battles and, of course, Hannibal's victory at Cannae...still that's only a personal preference and I'm happy with what I've seen so far). 

Enjoyed it? I nearly paid my licence fee


----------



## Leto (Nov 3, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Definitely worth watching out for - there's a repeat of the first episode in the UK on Sunday, and for those outside of the UK, it's worth watching out for to see a pretty gritty recreation of one of the pivotal moments in Roman history skillfully dramaticised.


BBC 1 ?
At what time ? I may watch this one.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 3, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> BBC 1 ?
> At what time ? I may watch this one.


 
11:05pm on BBC1 on Sunday 6th Nov


----------



## Leto (Nov 3, 2005)

So it's midnight for me. Then it's a VCR job. Thanks for the info (BBC1 and BBC News are the only english channel we receive here).


----------



## manuel (Nov 3, 2005)

I saw it and thoroughly enjoyed it.   I didn't even have any problems with the sex scenes, I think to an extent they were called for in character development and to give the casual viewer an idea of how debauced the Romans really were.   The animal sacrifices were more unpallatable to me, as were the crucification scenes.   I won't go into details as I don't want to spoil it for those who haven't seen it yet - but good casting, nice direction and good little storylines set against the wider backdrop of a story that most people should really know anyhow!

Thank you Auntie!


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 4, 2005)

I read in the evening standard that the BBC have aready approved the filming of season 2! before it was even aired - I missed it on wednesday, i hope i'll catch it on sunday though.
The fact that you guys seemed to enjoy it seems like the BBC wheren't over confident in the £40 million budget thats going into the filming of the second series...

I just hope that primary school teachers doesn't show the program in class unless it isn't early Sex Ed or something!


----------



## marley (Nov 4, 2005)

Very Very good and actually right M.A. was just like that. Know what you mean about the rushed travel...then again when your travelling long distances Forest Gumps run is the only interesting example where nothing happens


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 4, 2005)

it was really good and there nothing wrong with the sex in it they roman


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 6, 2005)

I watched this last nigth finally, and really enjoyed it. The character tension between the centurion and the legionary (Oh, hell, you know how bad I am at names ) was at times downright hilarious. The only problem I had with the rushed travel was keeping up with where everyone was at any one time, but I didn't mind the fact that the journeys themselves were often missed out.


----------



## lazygun (Nov 6, 2005)

Is it better or worse than _I,Claudius_?.....


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 6, 2005)

> Is it better or worse than _I,Claudius_?.....


 
It's different. It looks at a much wider situation  than Claudius did and has the grandeur that CGI now affords to these pieces. But I, Claudius has the upper hand where characters are concerned. I'd say they both have their merits and both worthy of watching.


----------



## lazygun (Nov 7, 2005)

Caught a repeat of the 1st episode on Sunday?, Foxbat.
Will have to watch the next one,but so far nothing brilliant. 
Kevin Mckidd? and the actor playing Pompei? are my 2 reasons for giving it another go so far.

Surprised to see as yet no posts about the sacrifice of the bull.....


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 8, 2005)

> Surprised to see as yet no posts about the sacrifice of the bull.


 
An interesting point. When it happened in _Rome_, I just shrugged and thought how interesting the camera angles implied that which we did not actually see. 

However, when I watched the killing of the Water Buffalo in _Apocalypse Now_ I knew that it was real (it caused a bit of a stir at the time) and this left me feeling a touch angry.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2005)

lazygun said:
			
		

> Surprised to see as yet no posts about the sacrifice of the bull.....


 
It was great to see Mithraism in action - a nice detail to the episode that helps bring Rome to life.


----------



## lazygun (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Brian,..now i have to go look this Mithraism up!. 

Just what i need at my age,...Homework. 

Hope they eat the bull afterwards,terrible waste of steaks other-wise.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2005)

Mithraism had people baptised in blood by having a bull slaughtered above them - I *think* there may have been a quick version in Gladitator when they're walking a tunnel at the first arena - Mithraism was apparently very popular with the legionaries, as it was centered on a cosmic battle between Good and Evil. There are claims of commonalities with Christianity, but whenever I try and dig deeper, there's little enough of Mithraism left to make a good comparison.

Anyway...nice to see it in Rome...


[EDITED: Cosmic, not comic!]


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 8, 2005)

and the sex! sorry I been single for a while


----------



## lazygun (Nov 8, 2005)

Qiuck question,.Mithraism,do you know if it is east or west based?.Will save me time. ...and work.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 9, 2005)

Mithras, as far as I know, is an entriely Roman god.

Might be wrong though


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 9, 2005)

So far as I understand it, Mithraism originated in Turkey and became relatively common in parts of the Roman Empire. Not an official Roman state god, though. Mithraism itself apparently has a derivative relationship to Zoroastrianism, a very ancient religion whose heartland is on the steppes of Iran, and may pre-date Judaism.

Oh - tonight, Rome, episode 2.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 9, 2005)

> Oh - tonight, Rome, episode 2.


 
Err. No it's not. Not where we are anyway. BBC1 Scotland are showing the Old Firm cup tie. Much as I want to see the Bhoys defeat the horde from Ibrox, I don't want to miss Rome. Looks like we'll have to settle with the repeat


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 9, 2005)

Correction - Rome is on BBC2 in Scotland. Looks like I'll have some serious channel switching to do tonight


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 9, 2005)

Rome is on BBC2 in England too Just the repeat thats on BBC1, I think.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 9, 2005)

Ouch! Starting the show with some Roman-style trepanning made me feel quite queasy!

An Ok episode which lacked the sex of the first but made me wonder if each show was going to try and shock us in new and imaginitive ways?


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, could someone explain to me what that was all about please?
The skull removal and all...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 9, 2005)

I have watched the first 10 episodes and they are awesome.  I won't spoil it for you people other than to say please continue to watch this series.  

And the Roman god Mithras was the god of soldiers or something, well he was in Bernard Cornwell's Warlord Trilogy.  It must have must been the first free mason-esque cult, which I believe originated in Persia 4000 years ago.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 9, 2005)

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> Yeah, could someone explain to me what that was all about please?
> The skull removal and all...


 

Trepanning - an extremely ancient medical technique for "curing" all sorts of ailments. Apparently practised thousands of years before the Roman Empire.

Also, even hundreds of years at least prior to the Roman Empire, removing people's blood from their bodies was often seen as a method of healing... . Seriously. They were doing that until at least the 18th century.

As for tonight's episode - enjoyed it. Wasn't so keen on some of the attempted character development, as the political game was really the hook - Pompeii setting up a military response and acting sure of his strategy, despite Cato's protestations that he was giving up Rome without unsheating his sword.

I found myself willing the characters on, though - and noticed myself and girlfriend were unconsciously biting our nails, even though I don't normally do that. I guess that means there was a tension we could appreciate. 

Some of the budget limitations were apparent - the film-maker made a point of *not* showing an overview of Rome as Caesar approached it, but overall it seems pretty well done and I'm still very enthusiastic over it.


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, so far so good, I found some of the dialogue dubius though. They mixed roman and british slang and sayings and that along with the british accents spolit some of the authentisity for me.

Looking forward to seeing what happens to the gold.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 11, 2005)

I finally watched the second episode tonight, and thoughougly enjoyed it. I'm a little confused on how The Centurion managed to get stabbed in the forum brawl, and then was fine again, except maybe a bit of fever. But there we go. Good to see they didn't make the mistake of trying to turn Paulus into too much of a good guy, which they seemed a little in danger of doing...


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 11, 2005)

> I finally watched the second episode tonight, and thoughougly enjoyed it. I'm a little confused on how The Centurion managed to get stabbed in the forum brawl, and then was fine again, except maybe a bit of fever. But there we go.


 
Time compression seems to be the biggest problem here. It seems to me that if time is passing, then the impression that time is passing should be given(which seems to be lacking here). I always thought that was the reason folk like Eisenstein came up with the 'montage'. This is about my only real criticism of a - so far - very entertaining and interesting series


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 11, 2005)

The two centurions and Mark Anthony become the only interesting characters.  Though Octavian interests me no end when he make shis appearances.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 14, 2005)

I LOVE this show! It's about time you guys in the UK got it. We've had it here in the USA for a couple of months now. The only thing I don't like is that they aren't releasing the next season until 2007.    

Plus, they sometimes show re-runs here instead of consecutive new shows. Which is odd for HBO and kind of irritating. But I guess I have to wait on regular TV so what am I whining about. LOLOL 

The set itself is amazing. They went to a lot of work to get the sets to look and feel like Rome. Which I'm sure was a great help to the actors. We are already only one show away from the season finale so I'll keep what happens to myself until you guys catch up.  Of course I could just watch them again since I have digital cable and can watch it whenever I want to. 

Ray Stevenson is my favorite character as Pullo. He's a bit of a big kid really. LOLOL. I like Octavian too. It'll be interesting to see where his character goes in the future.


----------



## manuel (Nov 17, 2005)

Alysheba said:
			
		

> I like Octavian too. It'll be interesting to see where his character goes in the future.


 
I reckon he'll pick up the peices after the big JC gets killed, change his name to Augustus and hopefully have Cicero killed violently. 

I dislike Cicero immensley.  Anyone who has ever had to read any of his letters or speeches will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 17, 2005)

manuel said:
			
		

> I reckon he'll pick up the peices after the big JC gets killed, change his name to Augustus and hopefully have Cicero killed violently.
> 
> I dislike Cicero immensley.  Anyone who has ever had to read any of his letters or speeches will know what I'm talking about.



LOLOL... yeah I would imagine so.  Besides the facts we know, it will be interesting to see how much creative liberty they use with these people. I hope it won't be too over the top but interesting enough to cause some surprises that could've happened that were never written about.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 22, 2005)

The gold issue was a little quickly and frivolously resolved - frankly, I much preferred it that way, though, as it could have been too distracting overall.

It was good to see Caesar's reaction in not punishing the soldier, because it would be like smiting good fortune - very Roman reasoning.


----------



## Dolorous Edd (Nov 22, 2005)

*Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

Anyone esle been struck by the thought that Kevin Mckidd (Lucius Vorenus) would make an awesome Ned Stark? probably been reading too much ASOIAF, but i reckon Vorenus is the dead spit of Stark: Quiet, honourable to a fault, pious, often appears to be cold and unemotional, but is in fact just very reserved. etc. 

Well? Am i right, i should i call the men in white coats?


----------



## ChasenFate (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

I haven't seen that. I did a google on his name and went to the imbd website and looks like he might be able to do a Ned Stark, if a movie was planned.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

This should help put a frame of reference on this topic for all you unlucky not to live in the Sceptred Isle (hey look ma - no commercials!  )

http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/rome/

I didn't manage to catch "Rome" but he looks a bit too fair-haired & blue-eyed for how I pictured Ned


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

Nah - for Ned Stark you want someone cuddly and deadly - sort of like a young Brian Blessed.


----------



## Boaz (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

Brian Blessed would make a great Jon Umber... like Vultan the Hawk Prince from _Flash Gordon_.  A young Timothy Dalton could be Ned... like Prince Barin from FG.  Dalton looks and acts like a self-righteous jerk, hey just like Ned Stark!


----------



## Cssndra (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

God help us if they try and make it into a movie. The only scifi/fantasy adapation (aside from LOTR) worth a fiddler's f*** was "Mists of Avalon" (the tnt version...was it tnt? can't remember)


----------



## ChasenFate (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

Never saw Mists. I liked The Hobbit, it was a cartoon though, and I was young when I saw it. Maybe I should watch it again....Scratch tha, I do not want to see it again. I would have to agree a movie would probably be too much. I am not saying it isn't possible, but how long and how much money would it take to make it right? That would be a lot for a company to drop on something. Of course they did drop a ton on that turd called Waterworld.


----------



## Cssndra (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

ChasenFate -

Ever see "the last unicorn"? Cartoon as well but still a fav....is that dating myself?


----------



## ChasenFate (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

I can not recall off the top of my head if I saw that or not. Seems I recall a kid with a pointy hat. Maybe he was acting like a wizard, I would have to look at it and see if it were to come back to me. As far as dating yourself, I think I have done the same.


----------



## Boaz (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

I saw _The Last Unicorn_ in the theatre.  

Then again I saw _Saturday Night Fever_, _The Three Musketeers_, The Jungle Book, Bakshi's _Lord of the Rings_, and lots of other stuff in the theatre as well.  

Back then a family of five went to the movies for under ten dollars.


----------



## Cssndra (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

Hah! Remember when theaters did the summer movie 3 pack? For five bucks a kid, three movies, popcorn and a small drink, thus giving mommies everywhere a day of peace and quiet?

I think I saw...Ali Baba, and that terrible movie with Harry Hamlin about the greek gods. What the heck is the name of that thing? Even as an eight year old, I thought it was horrid.


----------



## ChasenFate (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

Clash of the Titans is the film you are talking about


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

As this thread has swiftly moved into a general film discussion, I'm moving it to general media.

And here's one of Ned at a feast in one of those lighter Winterfell moments:







Hm...maybe Blessed's a bit too jovial for Ned...


----------



## ChasenFate (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

I, Brian I think maybe that is Robert, he was always laughing......


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*

Blessed is too nice to be a Robert.


----------



## Dolorous Edd (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone been watching "Rome" on BBC2 (Dunno if it's already been on in US)?*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I didn't manage to catch "Rome" but he looks a bit too fair-haired & blue-eyed for how I pictured Ned


 
I was refering more to the way he plays vorenus rather than his general appearance (tbh, i tend to forget how characters are descrided anyway, save for major details (I.E. Tyrion = Dwarf, ugly. Cersei = Blonde, sexy. Gregor Clegane = HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE. etc.), and just make up my own image.) Anyway: Kevin Mckidd + Hair dye + Contact lenses = Ned Stark!


----------



## dreamwalker (Jan 10, 2006)

*Rome - the end of...*

The last episode was very well done. Very satisifying in the amounts of story, banter, drama told whilst keeping true to what i remember in my history lessons. it also left me with a healthly thirst for the next series.

I have a few questions for you roman history buffs out there.
Did pullo and lucius actually exist??
Did the term (slang?) 'Brute' actually come from the name of the man (Brutus) who orchestrated ceasers murder?
Wasn't mark anthony part of the gang how murdered him?

As always i look forward to your answers.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Rome - the end of...*

I thought it was a much longer series. Is there more coming later this year maybe?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Rome - the end of...*

Damn, I missed the last one...

Otherwise, thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## bendoran (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Rome - the end of...*

no marc antony and octavian revenged themselves upon the conspirators ina protracted civil war after the fall of caeser.

eventually octavian became augustus, and warred against marc anthony in egypt.  caeser augustus was perhaps the greatest roman emperor, and brought about pax romana, or peaceful rome.


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Rome - the end of...*

I heard that the next ones won't air until 2007.


----------



## jof (Jul 30, 2006)

*Rome*

Did anybody else like this series? I watched most of the episodes on BBC2 and have just bought the DVD's (FORTY QUID!!!!) and am currently watchig through them again. I liked them and was wondering if anybody else did and if they knew how much of it was actually realistic, i mean after reading Conn Igguldens 'Emporer Series' (despite it being a work of fiction) i was under the impression the Octavian was a comrade in Gaul perhaps with the extrodanarii, but just there as possibly a low ranking officer at least, optio etc. I didnt think he was an incestuous teenager...


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

This series started off in a promising way but I got bored with it pretty quickly. It rapidly degenerated into a soap opera with togas. It just seemed to be lacking something.

It's just my opinion and I know loads of folk that really liked it but I definitely won't be buying this.


----------



## The Ace (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

Octavian grew up to be the Emperor Augustus, and this portrayal was fairly accurate.  I sort of liked it, but I can't understand my Centurion's 2YOU MUST SEE THIS,"attitude. A determined attempt to tell an old story in a new way but nothing special.


----------



## Roboripper (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

I really enjoyed it when it was aired and I'm going to buy the DVD's soon.


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

I liked Rome alot, was a refreshing change to other Rome based material, like the sex and violence in it.....after all its meant to show the decadence of the society. Hope to see more of the same soon.


----------



## aarti (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

I liked Rome a lot, too.  I also own the DVD set and as I don't have HBO, I hope that the next season comes onto DVD quicker than the first one did!  It will be interesting to see Augustus as emperor.


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

It will, but it'll take ages to see it in the UK!


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

I love the series.  Titus Pullo is THE MAN!!!

"I'm a man of simple tastes. I like to kill my enemies, spend their money, and enjoy their women."

Who can argue with that logic?

I've always had a thing for ancient Rome.  And a weekly fix of the lust, greed, and conquest is a nice way to finish a hard week.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

WAIT...WAIT... was this shown in the US. How could I have missed a program like this. Is it about actual ancient rome? Is it any good?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

Carrie, it was an HBO/BBC collaboration about the rise & fall of Caesar, basically starting from the defeat of Vercingetorix at Alesia until his betrayal in the Senate.
There was a bit of dramatic licence taken (basically putting the two protaganists in all the major events of the time) but at least there was some attempt at historical accuracy.
I take Foxbat's point about it being a bit 'soap opera' as it did seem to use a lot of modern swearwords and gratuitous nudity but I enjoyed it despite that. The actors weren't bad and supposedly series two is in the works (covering the immediate followup of Mark Antony, the rise of Octavian/Augustus).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

I quite enjoyed the series and wouldn't mind watching it again - but the DVD set does seem quite expensive.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Rome*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Carrie, it was an HBO/BBC collaboration about the rise & fall of Caesar, basically starting from the defeat of Vercingetorix at Alesia until his betrayal in the Senate.
> There was a bit of dramatic licence taken (basically putting the two protaganists in all the major events of the time) but at least there was some attempt at historical accuracy.
> I take Foxbat's point about it being a bit 'soap opera' as it did seem to use a lot of modern swearwords and gratuitous nudity but I enjoyed it despite that. The actors weren't bad and supposedly series two is in the works (covering the immediate followup of Mark Antony, the rise of Octavian/Augustus).


 
Thanks for the info... I will have to be on the look out for this


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

I'm glad HBO had a part in this project can you imagine the result if the dreaded BBC would have been left to its own devices with it.......but they didnt, I'd rather my TV licence money go on this than Strictly Come Dancing!!!!! I hate UK tv!!!!!!!!! Had to get that in!!!!!


----------



## manephelien (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Rome*

I really like it, especially the seedy side of life. There's quite a lot of swearing and violence, not to mention sex with both female and male full frontal nudity, so I can imagine that it won't necessarily be easy to get hold of in some parts of the US...

It does give an interesting view into a society with rather different values from our own. I'm not normally easily shocked, but I do admit it was rather shocking to see two nobles enjoying sex in full view of two or three slaves, who were there to literally wipe their brow and serve water or wine...


----------



## ScottSF (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Rome*

great show, took a few episodes for me to really get hooked but I can't  wait for another season. There will be another, right?  The show was just on my mind because they are filming in downtown San Francisco and I walked right by Kevin McKidd (Lucious Vorenus) on my lunch break.  Wasn't sure it was him until I heard him talk.  Of course he was in a suit, not dressed like a Roman soldier.  This is my second downtown celeb sighting.  Last one was Dave Chapelle.


----------



## Crymic (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Rome*

This show is great. Though alot of adult scenes.. many adult scenes lol.


----------



## Delvo (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Rome*

I loved the first season. I'd put it among the top few TV shows I've ever seen.

There is a second season underway right now, consisting of ten episodes.


----------



## Crymic (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Rome*

22 episodes total is the count. Just watched the last episode tonite, very good.


----------

